# [GUIDE] Unlock lumia x2x and enable Mass Storage mode



## ADeltaX (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello,
this is a guide to unlock bootloader!

Prerequisites:
WPInternals: http://www.wpinternals.net/index.php/downloads (Download the latest one, 1.2)
WDRT: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=525569 (Needed for drivers)
HEX loaders: Link
FFU Image of your phone (You can download it from WDRT or from the site www.lumiafirmware.com)

SBL3 Engineering: Link
(SBL3 is supported only on: L520-620-625-810-820-822-920-925-1020)

Optional:
OSFMount: http://www.osforensics.com/tools/mount-disk-images.html

Procedure:

1) Download and install Windows Device Recovery Tool (WDRT)
2) Download Windows Phone Internals (WPInternals) and extract that in a folder (for example C:\WPInternals)
3) Create a folder named "Loader" into C:\WPInternals
4) Download HEX loaders and extract it in the folder previously created.
5) Download SBL3 engineering archive (Only if you device is in supported list)
6) Create a folder named "SBL3" into C:\WPInternals and extract the SBL3 Engineering archive.
7) Download FFU image of your phone from WDRT or from lumiafirmware.com

You should get this:














Optional:







Now, connect your Windows device and start WPInternals:





Go to "Unlock bootloader" (on the left) and press ok, your phone will be rebooted into flash mode:





After entering flash mode you should do:
The first one you need to select an FFU image
(If you downloaded it from WDRT, go to C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-xxx\ and select the ffu image file. WARNING: ProgramData is an hidden folder!)
The second one, select the folder "C:\WPInternals\Loader"
The third one, if you device is supported, select your SBL3 Engineering image (In my case, Lumia 920) from the folder "C:\WPInternals\SBL3".
BEWARE that you can brick you phone if you flash the wrong image.

You should get this:





Now press continue and wait.















DONE! You have successfully unlocked your phone!

If you flashed the SBL3 image, you can access to Mass Storage Mode.


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 30, 2016)

Reserved for BCD editing guide


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 30, 2016)

Reserved.


----------



## dape16 (Apr 30, 2016)

Is there a way to do this on other version of WM 10 than the ones supported by WP Internals?


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 30, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Is there a way to do this on other version of WM 10 than the ones supported by WP Internals?

Click to collapse



Should work on all versions of W10M


----------



## Satirus (Apr 30, 2016)

is it necessary for what?


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 30, 2016)

Satirus said:


> is it necessary for what?

Click to collapse



Editing BCD, creating custom roms, and so on (and someone expert can create custom rom based on android for example!)


----------



## Satirus (Apr 30, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Editing BCD, creating custom roms, and so on (and someone expert can create custom rom based on android for example!)

Click to collapse



Thanks for your kind reply. That's massive!


----------



## Lanex777 (Apr 30, 2016)

Should we at least hope for this to happen with x4x models?


----------



## djtonka (May 1, 2016)

Lanex777 said:


> Should we at least hope for this to happen with x4x models?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## chinitopex (May 2, 2016)

I have a question about the tutorial unlock bootloader in lumia 520
have lumia 520 build 10586.242  windows 10 mobile and my question is work tutorial in the version build ?
and can use files xap ?


----------



## ADeltaX (May 2, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> I have a question about the tutorial unlock bootloader in lumia 520
> have lumia 520 build 10586.242  windows 10 mobile and my question is work tutorial in the version build ?

Click to collapse



Yes, it should work with that version.



chinitopex said:


> and can use files xap ?

Click to collapse



You mean interp unlock?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 2, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> chinitopex said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about the tutorial unlock bootloader in lumia 520
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Beware! I just tried unlocking the bootloader of 10586.242 on a Lumia 925 (RM-892) and got stuck at "Sending Loader". Next I'll go the recommended way:

Flash a Windows Phone 8.1 FFU
Run Windows Update until you have at least version 8.10.14219.341 of the OS
Unlock the bootloader using an Engineering SBL3 (only possible on compatible phones)
Run the Windows Insider tool and update to Windows 10 Mobile, possibly needs to run Windows Update a couple of times for the latest build
Enable Root Access directly on the phone
Bonus: Create a Cusom ROM

// update:
After several failed attempts (*aaaahahhhrhhrrgggg!!!!111111eleven*) I finaly got it:
Drivers from the Nokia Care Suite and the correct(tm) loader ftw. 
.


----------



## chinitopex (May 4, 2016)

ADeltaX
i dont have interp unlock in my lumia 520 
so I cant use files xap in the moment and Swordfishx86  Remember my phone is lumia 520 
so, thank you guys


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 4, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> [...] Swordfishx86  Remember my phone is lumia 520

Click to collapse



My previous post was merely a report from my experience with wpInternals and not directed at you especially.


----------



## ADeltaX (May 4, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Beware! I just tried unlocking the bootloader of 10586.242 on a Lumia 925 (RM-892) and got stuck at "Sending Loader". Next I'll go the recommended way:
> 
> Flash a Windows Phone 8.1 FFU
> Run Windows Update until you have at least version 8.10.14219.341 of the OS
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot to add more info about the possibility of getting stuck on "Sending Loader", thank you


----------



## ADeltaX (May 4, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> ADeltaX
> i dont have interp unlock in my lumia 520
> so I cant use files xap in the moment and Swordfishx86  Remember my phone is lumia 520
> so, thank you guys

Click to collapse



Enabling Root Access should give you interop unlock!


----------



## chinitopex (May 5, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Enabling Root Access should give you interop unlock!

Click to collapse



Thanks Adeltax 
About Enabling Root Access  interop unlock
you can tell me how i can make this in my lumia 520 ?/ please


----------



## ADeltaX (May 6, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> Thanks Adeltax
> About Enabling Root Access  interop unlock
> you can tell me how i can make this in my lumia 520 ?/ please

Click to collapse



Go on "Enable Root Access", an click on Unlock Phone. It should work.
PS: You need an engineering SBL3.


----------



## chinitopex (May 6, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Go on "Enable Root Access", an click on Unlock Phone. It should work.
> PS: You need an engineering SBL3.

Click to collapse




I can use the SBL3 Engineering that are above?
and thank you so much


----------



## ADeltaX (May 7, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> I can use the SBL3 Engineering that are above?
> and thank you so much

Click to collapse



Yep, but select your model.


----------



## chinitopex (May 10, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Yep, but select your model.

Click to collapse



Hello again
I have trouble interop unlock my lumia 520
I'm using the latest build windows 10 mobile 10586,242
even I have doubts about the tutorial and firmwares
My wonder is it?
I can download firmwares ffu page?

You could help me resolve my doubts
I want to unlock my phone and use XAP files
I need to unlock the bootloader and root access
I see the tutorial you let up and want to do well without damaging my phone

Sorry my english is poor


----------



## dape16 (May 10, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> Hello again
> I have trouble interop unlock my lumia 520
> I'm using the latest build windows 10 mobile 10586,242
> even I have doubts about the tutorial and firmwares
> ...

Click to collapse



If you just want to install XAP files this is the wrong tutorial. You dont need to unlock bootloader to have root access.
The easiest way to gain root access is this:
Go to Settings then Update & Security then For Developers and choose Developer Mode.
Next step (copied from http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375):

Interop-Unlock your Device
=================================
1) Download WP sdk tools 8.0 lite :source zippyshare http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/18768687/file.html and click on "install.bat " click "Yes" for every prompt 
Goto ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment") and open "Xap Deployment.exe" 

2 ) Deploy @vcfan Lumia registry editor vcReg_1.5 http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3583236&d=1450643148

[ Go to vcreg-->(. . .)-->templates-->check mark , live interop and restore Ndtksvc and click on apply


----------



## chinitopex (May 10, 2016)

dape16 said:


> If you just want to install XAP files this is the wrong tutorial. You dont need to unlock bootloader to have root access.
> The easiest way to gain root access is this:
> Go to Settings then Update & Security then For Developers and choose Developer Mode.
> Next step (copied from http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375):
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for solving my question
now use the tutorial
I am very grateful with you


----------



## chinitopex (May 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> If you just want to install XAP files this is the wrong tutorial. You dont need to unlock bootloader to have root access.
> The easiest way to gain root access is this:
> Go to Settings then Update & Security then For Developers and choose Developer Mode.
> Next step (copied from http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375):
> ...

Click to collapse



I did everything the tutorial says,
but when I open the application vcreg gives me this error


----  templates when I try to open nothing happens
you can help ? I'm new at this to use XAP files
Use pc windows 10  
Use Nokia lumia 520


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> I did everything the tutorial says,
> but when I open the application vcreg gives me this error
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange, try to uninstall vcreg 1.5 and install vcreg 1.3 instead. You also have root tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140 that you can try.


----------



## chinitopex (May 12, 2016)

@dape16 thanks
Yesterday  deploy TWo XAP  aplications in my lumia 520 OS build 10586.318 preview
----Root tool.xap and Custom pfd.0003
custom pfd perfect run in my phone
but root App tool: When I open jailbreak and Unlock selected Interop does not work the application is closed. I have also tried to open windows capability unlock and unlock capabilities not work.

I have something more to add also try to open the Root Menu tool and select Registry Editor lumia
when i open show me the same 
Error Initiliating. Check if you have correct permissions
 (ID-CAP- INTEROPSERVICES)Registry Funtions Disabled

I do not know how to solve this problem.
by the way I am using Windows 10 laptop
and WP 8.0 sdk tools lite


----------



## Satirus (May 12, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> @dape16 thanks
> Yesterday  deploy TWo XAP  aplications in my lumia 520 OS build 10586.318 preview
> ----Root tool.xap and Custom pfd.0003

Click to collapse



Man, you need to understand that Root Tool does not work  for the purpose of Interop Unlocking your phone. You simply just need install windows phone power tools and deploy via wppt vcREG 1.5. After that, you can do all the steps to interop unlock your phone, right?


----------



## chinitopex (May 12, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Man, you need to understand that Root Tool does not work  for the purpose of Interop Unlocking your phone. You simply just need install windows phone power tools and deploy via wppt vcREG 1.5. After that, you can do all the steps to interop unlock your phone, right?

Click to collapse



As you can see above leave an error message when opening application  xap vcREG-1-5 W10M
Error Initiliating. Check if you have correct permissions
(ID-CAP- INTEROPSERVICES)Registry Funtions Disabled

I'm confused .you can help me step by step how to do this please


----------



## dape16 (May 12, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> As you can see above leave an error message when opening application  xap vcREG-1-5 W10M
> Error Initiliating. Check if you have correct permissions
> (ID-CAP- INTEROPSERVICES)Registry Funtions Disabled
> 
> I'm confused .you can help me step by step how to do this please

Click to collapse



This question is off topic in this thread, go ask in http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140
You will get better answers there. Good luck!


----------



## diegostoso (May 17, 2016)

*unlock bootloader L920*

how fix error: unexpected error during scanning for loaders


----------



## johnnynmonic (May 25, 2016)

The 720 isn't listed...is that because it hasn't been tested (since it wasn't marketed in the U.S. and didn't sell that many units), or because it definitely won't work on the the 720?


----------



## titi66200 (May 25, 2016)

No SBL3 Engineering for 720.


----------



## johnnynmonic (May 27, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> No SBL3 Engineering for 720.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  It looks like there are SBL3's for the 720 linked here, but the forum is in Russian or something, and I can't type in the Russian capta to join and download.  If anyone is already a member there, could you download and share please?


----------



## dugu1248 (May 27, 2016)

What about lumia929?

Sent from my Q10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ADeltaX (Jul 30, 2016)

!-- Mini guide --!
If you have restored you WP8.1 device from WDRT, you will not get the th2 release.
But you could get the rs1 release by doing these steps:
0) Install all updates (firmware too) that will give you after restoring from WDRT
1) Unlock bootloader (and flash an engineering SBL3, the guide is in the first topic)
2) Enable Root Access (On WPInternals) --> you will get interop access
3) Deploy CustomPfD to your device
4) Use Lumia 1520 or 950 as "Phone spoofing"
5) Restart your device
6) Install Windows Insider, (don't let the store to download/install system/apps, is useless and wasting time) and then choose the fast ring.
7) Your phone will be rebooted.
8) Now your phone should find the 14393.x build

I'm very sorry but I can't make a full guide for this moment because i'm on vacation. I hope this can be helpful for someone!
See you soon!


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 5, 2016)

I ask to Moderators if they can delete this thread, is useless.
Thanks.


----------



## nick6482 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lumia 822 Red, OS version: 8.10.14219.341

ffu file was downloaded from  site  lumiafirmware com
I did as was written in first post.
Then try to unlock bootloader receive error: 
"Error: Unexpected error during scanning for loaders"
How to fix this error?
Try on two different Windows 10 Enterprise x64 and one Windows 7 Enterprise x86


----------



## Throwaway123456 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have found only an outdatet version of the ffu online. How big of a Problem is this? I have a lumia 925 RM-892 059T3C4

This is all I can find online: Last Firmware: 3051.50009.1424.0001

But Windows Device Recovery Tool says I have Last Firmware: 3051.50009.14*51.1*001 installed


----------



## qhriv487 (Jul 5, 2017)

Can i relock bootloader before or after and remove the Engineering SBL3 in upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile? I have a Nokia Lumia 925 or in case of not, Can only remove the Engineering SBL3, use Windows 10 Mobile and leave the bootloader unlocked?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 5, 2017)

qhriv487 said:


> Can i relock bootloader before or after and remove the Engineering SBL3 in upgrade to Windows 10 Mobile? I have a Nokia Lumia 925 or in case of not, Can only remove the Engineering SBL3, use Windows 10 Mobile and leave the bootloader unlocked?

Click to collapse



no need to remove... you can use W10M with bootloader unlocked. you need it for glance FIX and others hacks... 

only is important to stay on AU builds, not upgrade to CU because bugs...


----------



## flashxml (Dec 4, 2017)

I need to recover my data from mobile "Nokia 625", I proceed like here and it is ok , storage mode enable and root, but no option to partition where camera save picture. I have 14 folder enable , 4 partition enabled but not partition most precious one ... the media.
I recover picture from web page I think. How to access the partition with the media jpg movie.... where camera save this file ?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2017)

flashxml said:


> I need to recover my data from mobile "Nokia 625", I proceed like here and it is ok , storage mode enable and root, but no option to partition where camera save picture. I have 14 folder enable , 4 partition enabled but not partition most precious one ... the media.
> I recover picture from web page I think. How to access the partition with the media jpg movie.... where camera save this file ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.

Click to collapse



Main OS (G):\Data\Users\Public\Pictures


----------



## flashxml (Dec 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> Main OS (G):\Data\Users\Public\Pictures

Click to collapse



The problem is it cannot be scanned by software to recover deleted picture, because it is seen as a shortcut.
It is accessible by manual mod that link, but if you try to recover with software ... the software dont know to scan that shortcut and of course subfolder of that folder
This is what i need to access "*:\Data\USERS\Public\Pictures\Camera Roll"

I attached picture for details


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2017)

flashxml said:


> The problem is it cannot be scanned by software to recover deleted picture, because it is seen as a shortcut.
> It is accessible by manual mod that link, but if you try to recover with software ... the software dont know to scan that shortcut and of course subfolder of that folder
> This is what i need to access "*:\Data\USERS\Public\Pictures\Camera Roll"
> 
> I attached picture for details

Click to collapse



here in ZAR (Zero Assumption Recovery app)... just select Qualcomm MMC Storage to scan... no need to enter direct path

H:\Data\Users\Public\Pictures\Camera Roll 
in file explorer on PC, this is full path... shortcut not problem for me to access this folder...


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2017)

additional: picture from previous post is is for Image (free) scanning.. with Data Recovery for Windows and Linux option, can select only MainOS partition for scan

but cant guarantee this method works because never used on phone


----------



## flashxml (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you for your help. I will try to see if i have good luck. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## flashxml (Dec 5, 2017)

Tested and the software it is not ok for deleted media. I access the " Picture folder " and recover only 2 picture " this picture was not deleted. .. I was created by me for testing something " ... all over 100 picture deleted not found not even one. 

Thanks for help. I good software for revover it is easeus but this software don know how to acces that partition. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## djtonka (Dec 5, 2017)

Read about Lumia Drive via ATF


----------



## rejinarudo (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a lumia 520 and I flashed the engineering SBL3 and unlocked Mass Storage Mode using WP Internals. I am wondering how do I get into flash mode to flash a custom rom?  If I hold the camera button while powering on I get the Mass Storage Mode and if I hold volume up and power I get a screen with a lightening bolt and gear icon and if hold volume down and power I get a screen with the Nokia logo. The device is not recognized in either mode - it has the vendor id 0000 product id 0002 in Windows Device Manager and WP internal will not flash to it.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 30, 2019)

Pull out battery, then insert. Try this, im just saying.


----------



## rejinarudo (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes, that worked.
I plugged in usb, waited a moment, then inserted the battery. 
I used WP Internals to interrupt the boot process and then I was able to install WinUSB drivers using zadig and relock the bootloader and flash a rom.


----------



## Ash2489 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey please can someone tell me how to mount my lumia 1020 whole internal storage as vhd in my PC to recover my deleted data


----------



## Om_ya (Apr 10, 2020)

Can anyone explain the purpose of this process? What are we able to achieve after unlocking the device?


----------



## Sinister Sakib (May 18, 2020)

So followed this guide. Unlocked the phone. Then tried to enable root access and it's stuck ln 'Enable Root Access on EFIESP'.  

Phone: Lumia 625. Loader and SBL 3 are there


----------

